# iPod + Amp + Marine Speakers



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

I was thinkin of trying to connect my iPod directly to a marine amp running 4 marine speakers. No plan for a tuner or stereo...just the ipod.

Will this work. i don't really want to install a stereo in my boat, but I would like to have my ipod wired up just laying in my glove box wired to an amp.

Anybody ever try this??

Thanks,

SE


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

absolutely. I have that exact setup in my boat. I have a Poly Planer marine amp that pushes 2 poly planar speakers. The amp is run directly to the battery. I installed an off/on switch to power the amp on and off. You can get all of the wires you need from radio shack to hook your ipod to the amp. What you get is a right/left splitter that you hook up to your headphone jacks. Crank the gain up to a high level and control the volume with your ipod. It works great!!!


----------



## Southshore Marine Svcs. (Jan 13, 2005)

Also there are waterproof cases for the ipods that are very nice. I install more ipod/amp systems more than stereo systems nowadays. Very nice and leaves more room on the dash for other toys.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Can you post a few photos of how you mount the ipod/amp set up. I have a "roadtrip" I use for my ipod in my truck which I run thru the radio but I don't have a power plug in my boat to try that right now.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Glad to here that this works. I think i will be hooking up my boat like this. What kind of amp did you use?


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Stupid question. sorry..... i got it.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*tightlinerods.com*



Camilla1 said:


> I was thinkin of trying to connect my iPod directly to a marine amp running 4 marine speakers. No plan for a tuner or stereo...just the ipod.
> 
> Will this work. i don't really want to install a stereo in my boat, but I would like to have my ipod wired up just laying in my glove box wired to an amp.
> 
> ...


 Cam-

I thought of this and actually there is a board sponsor John from tightlinerods.com that recommended how to do this....It is way cheaper than you would think...I think the amp the IPOD plugs into was under a $100....If you have an email, I could forward you what John sent me.

Thanks,
Jeffrey


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Help me out*

Man i just dont know where i would put the amp. There are not many dry spots on my boat i bet the salt would be hard on that amp. Any ideas. This set up is way better than using a stero head. Here is a pic of my explorer. 
Can i get that email man. 
[email protected]


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah Id like to see some pics of a set up. Cool Idea


----------



## bryster (Jun 10, 2006)

If you are using any of the ipods with a hard drive(anything but the Nano), keep em cushioned as much as possible. If you mount it solid on a surface, the action of the boat will kill that sucker in no time. 
(An ipod is technically a really small notebook PC. It has memory, a hard drive, battery, an operating system, and a display. Would you strap a notebook onboard and take it out?)

I would strongly recommend picking up a solid state based player. I'm lookng at a cheap stereo that has and SD card and USB input and plays MP3s, it was only $68. I've got several SD cards and a couple decent sized USB keys laying around. (that stereo also has a CD player capable of playing mp3 cds, but I think that it'll get out of alignment quickly.)


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

My amp is mounted up under my console so its out of the weather, I use a ScanDisk 1GB mp3 player, they are cheap so if something happens to it no biggie. I run 4 speakers off my amp 2 in the front deck facing back and 2 in the rear deck facing forward, works great. The ScanDisk even has a built in Fm Tuner if you wanted to listen to a radio, not the greatest on reception but it works.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

How big of an amp do you have.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm We need some pics of this.... Definately a Great ideal


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

yeah i would love to see some pics or a diagram of the wiring.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Boat is in Port A and I am in New Braunfels so best I can do is show you a pic of the boat and describe to you where they are installed










if your looking back, you can see where the raised section is going up to the deck, I installed them in that part so they are just above the floor but facing forward, the exact thing in the front deck. The amp is 100 watt x 4 so its 
25 watts per channel which is more than loud enough for me, you can buy a cable from jtburf on this site that works and I just use audio y cables to split it into the 4 channels. I use the mp3 player as the volume control, and just ran the cable up thru a console top with my GPS cables and put a bigger clam shell on it to keep water out, then I hang the mp3 player off my aluminum bar on top of the windshield. It will be a couple weeks before I get back to the boat but will take some pics of my setup


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

How bout posting the model numbers for the amp and speakers with prices??


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I used a Seaworthy Sea Amp 400, I was wrong its 400 watts 50x4, and for speakers I used Seaworthy 5622 6" speakers. The cable is a RCA stereo to mini-phono and I used 2 y connectors to split the signal into A & B channels

Crude drawing of how I wired it


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks wading fool, i think i have a pretty good idea. Where can you find the cable that goes from the mp3 to the amp?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

You can get them at Radio Shack or Best Buy, pretty much anyplace that sells electronics.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Mike, don't use the Roadtrip on the boat, you'll kill it in 1 trip!


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

I am getting all the stuff together right i can wait to get this set up on my explorer. What size marine amp do i need for 2 6in marine speakers?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Poly Planar ME50, 100 watt, 2 channel is what I have. I do not have any pictures of it though. This will work just fine for what you are wanting to do, and it is pretty compact, so it will not be a problem for you to mount under your console. Get in touch with John at tightlinerods.com. 

My thoughts on the MP3 player were to go with an off brand instead of paying the bigger money for the IPOD. I ended up going with the IPOD Nano 2gb. I wished I had gone with the 4gb. Most of the offbrand MP3s that I have seen did not have near enough memory such as 2-600mb, which does not cut it if you have any kind of a music collection. They were not much cheaper than the Nano either. I paid about $150 for the 2gb Nano at Frys. Also, the I-tunes program is very user friendly. I am completely happy that I went IPOD.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Plenty of space for music*

Yeah i have a hell of music collection and a 20gb ipod i think that i am good on that. Thanks to everyone for your help.Garrett Menefee


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Ok, Sandisk MP3 player on the way, YAY EBAY!! Now I need an amp and some speakers!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

*We Have Audio*

Finally received all the pieces to intall the audio system. After some research I decided to go with the following:

Polk/Momo 6.5" 2 way marine speakers w/external crossovers (MMC650) Excellent quality and sound!!! Also 3 yr. warranty!!!
http://www.polkaudio.com/caraudio/products/mmc650/

Power Acoustik OV2-300 
300W Max, 2 Channel Gothic Series Amplifier

SanDisk 1GB MP3 Player.

40' - 14 gage speaker wire

20' - 12 gage copper wire

Heat shrink tube, solder and solder iron, connectors

Luckily for me I have two access holes, one on each side of my fish box in the from of my boat, so no need to cut extra holes to mount the speakers in. The access holes were too big for the speakers so I fabricated some adapters out of cutting board material. I wish I had some tools to do small projects like this but I had to make do with the tools i have which was a jigsaw and a drill!! A router would have really finished up the edges of my adapter rings nicely!! I mounted the amplifier inside my console out of the elements.

All I can say is WOW! This little inexpensive system really puts out some good sound!!!!!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

cat o lies we have simular boats and i was wondering how you routed the speaker cables?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I was able to route them to the starboard side gunnel from the center console. then forward to the speaker location. I used a metal tape (snake) to pull the wires!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks looks like you did a great job! if you still need a router i have one you can use


----------



## SEddleman (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm glad your trying this out before me. Let me know how it sounds when you get ready to test it out.

I plan on ordering my stuff pretty soon. I was planning four speakers so I assume I will need a 4 channel amp 200watt amp.

SE


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Water-Resistant-for-Cd-player-Mp3-Pda-Tape-player_W0QQitemZ160039883026QQihZ006QQcategoryZ48626QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160039883026

I know this is not what you are looking for, but for the frugal music lover, here is an inexpensive alternate. I got one of these. Does the job when you just want some background music.(It distorts some when you "crank it up"). I payed about 6 bucks on the bid. Very low battery drain, and your ipod is cusioned, safe and dry. Take it in your shower or bath as well.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

That turned out nice Cat....those access hatches worked out great, and the rings look good.


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Think this will work on an arctic cat prowler?? Looking for some tunes while prowling around in west tx.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

So, of the people who have done it this way.. What was the final total in cost.. Ive been looking at what to do on the new mosca.. As it seems to me, i would put the speakers on the side of the consoles... Only would want two.. I dont want to blast the fish out of the water...

So, im interested in what it would cost.. Compared to a stereo with Cd player.

Thanks

Thomas


----------



## Southshore Marine Svcs. (Jan 13, 2005)

It is actually cheaper if you are looking at a waterproof stereo. All you need is an amp and speakers if you already have an ipod. 

I even built an icechest stereo for the beach or tubing down river. Its a igloo marine with a flush mounted cd player with waterproof cover, 2 jbl 3 way 6x9s, Deep cycle battery inside so I can run it all day. Flip down drink holder on one side, and removable oversized casters for going to the beach. This thing rocks! I also have an ipod jack on the face of it and a waterproof ipod case. This whole setup gets hosed after.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I think I spent around $250 for my complete set up with 4 Speakers, the Amp and a 1GB SanDisk MP3 player.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

wading_fool said:


> I think I spent around $250 for my complete set up with 4 Speakers, the Amp and a 1GB SanDisk MP3 player.


Thats just about what I spent on my system!!! But I only bought 2 speakers!


----------



## Taildragger1 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Ipod question*

Bryster, in regards to your comment about ipods: what is different about the nano? that's the one I've been thinking of getting. I like the idea of no stereo. Thanks.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Any play will work, but the IPod will not play WMA files which are smaller than MP3 files. Also, I don't think you can and drop music on an IPod like you can other non-apple music players!!


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Would this work?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2430465&CatId=2475


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Yea, that is kind of what I have!!! Works great except I would like something with more storage. Maybe after Christmas I'll spring for a 30GB player!!!


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Wading fools set up is awesome. Especially at 6:15 in the morning pumping Nickleback in the PA channel. Gets you really pumped to go fishing.


----------



## bryster (Jun 10, 2006)

Ipod has a hard drive; exactly like a notebook PC only 1.8" instead of 2.5" size. Very sensitive- moving parts, etc. It is actually not too hard to crash the hard drive (just had to give the bad news to my nephew this weekend that his was toast). There are a lot of people finding this out 12-18 months after purchasing one.

Nano (and other 'flash' based players) use solid state memory, no moving parts. These are much more durable as far as bouncing/bumping. (But the Nano has a rep for being fairly fragile overall... Just mount it well and don't carry it in your back pocket!)

Advantage of ipod is drive size, but how much music do you really need for a trip? I've got more music than the largest ipod anyway.

FWIW, Apple is currently selling refurb 4th gen iPods (click wheel, black and white) in 20GB for $99.
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=32DAAC51&nclm=Certified

They also have nanos and newer ipods as well.

You would see some of the same problems on a CD player, over time the bouncing will jar the laser out of alignment. However - they do make some radios with USB input and MP3 compatibility. You could just pick up a 2-4GB memory stick and have it all...


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

can anyone post some recent pics or diagrams to get his done


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

I found a diagram thx


----------

